# Blackwater..??



## Haztoys (Oct 26, 2007)

Is Blackwater a good thing or a band of thugs...??????????


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 26, 2007)

I think that Blackwater is a very missunderstood and unfairly represented in the press. We were not there when this incident happened. Those "civilians" that were killed very well could have been carrying weapons. It has been a known strategy of the insurgents to remove weapons from casualties and use press to make them out to be "civilians".

Another tactic of the insurgents is to draw our troops into an ambush in an urban setting with lots of civilians in the middle of it so that there are civilian casualties.

Now I was not there when this incident happened so I can not say what really happened.


----------



## Haztoys (Oct 26, 2007)

Adler... I'm not as much wondering on the stuff that happened a week or so ago ...But an overall of blackwater... You work around them over in Iraq..What did you see..?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 26, 2007)

Most of Blackwater is ex Special Forces, SEAL, Ranger, etc...

They are professionals and good at there job.


----------



## Haztoys (Oct 26, 2007)

So its just the News Bozo's on another "witch hunt"...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 26, 2007)

I can not say that because I was not there and I dont think anyone here can either because they were not there. I think the only ones who know the truth are the Blackwater members involved and the Iraqis there that day.

Eitherway Blackwater will have a bad rep no matter what.


----------



## enven (Oct 26, 2007)

The gov't needs these men to do a job that government is not permitted to do, as well, they also perform tasks that go beyond soldiering: Bodyguards/other things..

Its a cash-cow, the business...No real 'pride' involved, just making dough to do a job you once learned when you were getting paid peanuts...


----------



## comiso90 (Oct 26, 2007)

War has hosted thousands of years of organized mercenaries. Human history would be a lot different w/o them.. this is just an extension of that legacy. Black Water could use more discipline... but lack of discipline is a trait that is often associated with mercenaries. If BW is perceived in a unfavorable light it is because mercenary "security forces" have to contend with a new phenomenon.....

The media....


----------



## enven (Oct 26, 2007)

What defines "discipline"? 

I see no atrocities...War is an atrocity in general; they're just doing their job...The media and general public needs to stop pointing fingers.


----------



## comiso90 (Oct 26, 2007)

enven said:


> What defines "discipline"?
> 
> I see no atrocities...War is an atrocity in general; they're just doing their job...The media and general public needs to stop pointing fingers.



I'm not going to pretend to know... I'm a hostage of what the media tells me.

Historically, any paid security force is more subject to discipline problems than the military.

Not all Black water are highly trained special forces ex-military... I heard a story on NPR that said BW is hiring many Ugandan Army veterans for $4.00 a day for light duty.

I'm glad there is a BW.. I hope the are allowed to operate. They are necessary.

.


----------



## enven (Oct 26, 2007)

NPR is a great news service, but I wouldn't fully trust any media on the subject of contracting or any black bag operations


----------



## comiso90 (Oct 26, 2007)

I dont fully trust either but there is a misconception that BW is staffed primarily with highly trained ex-spec ops..

Their ranks are being filled with lower paid, less trained troops. There is nothing wrong with that. It make sense... Hell, I'm waiting for them to lower their standards enough to take me!  



I'm happy that NPR reported it and never interjected an opinion. it is a fact.

.


----------



## comiso90 (Oct 26, 2007)

Who are you going to use to guard an Iraqi police station, 10 ex-SEALs or 1 Ex-SEAL and 9 Ugandan Ex Army?

Save the more highly trained guys for more important ops.

.

.


----------



## enven (Oct 26, 2007)

They have EX cops doing that job as well; either way, any willing/able body is going to do the job that is at hand, I wouldn't consider an EX (Add soc fella here) to do the job, they'll do it...Private contacting is mundane/monotonous, and not as high speed as you think, its all a job, even when you're in...I think they really make it look like they're doing above-the-law type of operations, and other things beyond that of other contractors...they're not.

As for Ugandans or any other fellows running a muck with them...They need experience..and tbh; those Ugandans can fight...look at it this way; bw wouldn't hire ****...Nor would SOC SMG or Triple Canopy or Dyncorp.

Too much money is involved to get homogeneous shooters; and BW's record is damn good.


----------



## renrich (Oct 26, 2007)

Way to go Comis, when you get in BW and they lower the standards enough to hire a 72 year old former medic who is still a pretty fair hand with a rifle, let me know. I need a job!


----------



## comiso90 (Oct 26, 2007)

renrich said:


> Way to go Comis, when you get in BW and they lower the standards enough to hire a 72 year old former medic who is still a pretty fair hand with a rifle, let me know. I need a job!



Yeahh.. kinda like the Home Guard... we'll get armbands, flashlight and a whistle!

8)


----------



## renrich (Oct 26, 2007)

And a cane!


----------

